# Wtb seiko spork



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, if you're happy to move one on, I'm happy to take it off your hands.

Thanks for looking


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

So.... bump


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Overwhelmed with PMs, apologies if I haven't gotten back to you yet... oh wait.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

cookdamo said:


> Overwhelmed with PMs, apologies if I haven't gotten back to you yet... oh wait.


 LOL, i wouldn't hold your breath :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

cookdamo said:


> Overwhelmed with PMs, apologies if I haven't gotten back to you yet... oh wait.


 Don't panic, SPORKS are like buses mate... I've had 4 :biggrin:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Bruce said:


> LOL, i wouldn't hold your breath :biggrin:


 ... holding breath... still holding... *pass out*



Faze said:


> Don't panic, SPORKS are like buses mate... I've had 4 :biggrin:


 This will be my 3rd... can't rightly remember why I got rid of the last one...

BUMP


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

So... you know that spork, just sitting in your watch box... never getting worn anymore... gathering dust. It just sits there while all your other watches get their turn on the wrist.

Well now is you chance to give that spork a new home... a home where it will be loved, and worn weekly.

Go on , you owe it to your spork... you owe it to yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

:laugh:

i almost feel like buying one just to sell it to you................i said almost :thumbsup:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Time for some reverse psychology...

Keep it, no really just leave it in your watch box.

I don't want your damn spork.

Seriously stop PMing me... it's just embarrassing...


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Sporking hell, will one of you sporks sell me your sporking Spork.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

That's it, you've left me no other choice.

I will now set about bumping this thread every 24hrs for the next 365 days... or until someone offers me a Spork... which ever is sooner.

You only have yourselves to blame...


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm still debating wether to let mine go or not???? :sadwalk:


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I vote you move it on. But then I might be slightly biased.

Just drop me a pm when you decide to sell... or I could pm you with 20 or 30 reasons why you should sell to me.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

So... bump


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Spork-SRP043K1-Automatic-4R15-Diver-Rare-/272187148097?nav=SEARCH

I had to do a search to find out what it was... looks nice!


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Jdp said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Spork-SRP043K1-Automatic-4R15-Diver-Rare-/272187148097?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I had to do a search to find out what it was... looks nice!


 Ah, tis a lovely watch, to be sure... (apologies watching Jake and the Neverland Pirates with the kids)


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that they can relax again. Spork is on it's way thanks to a gracious forum member... I will once again be able to post in the Spork owners forum with my head held high... and will be able to look at my wrist without a sense of longing...

Nice one Mark


----------

